
Ask HN: Will iOS developers loss value if Swift goes open source? - sanosuke
What do you think?
======
jaruche
Quite the opposite: in that scenario swift could be implemented by multiple
vendors like microsoft. This would increasing the reach of swift apps (more
appstores, devices, etc).

------
tempodox
There must be a typo in your question, but apart from that I don't think I
quite understand. Could you clarify what it is you suspect could happen?

~~~
wagiosutejo
please answer it with any suspect that on your mind. easy, right !

